# Chris Froome



## MickyMickster (9 Mar 2013)

What a nice guy


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Mar 2013)

Seems to be when he's leading the team!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Mar 2013)

This thread....

What a waste of internet space!


----------



## MickyMickster (10 Mar 2013)

So much a waste of space that you had to comment on it Rob........Brilliant !!!


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2013)

Forget all that. What the hell is going on with his arms?


----------



## 400bhp (10 Mar 2013)

Great stage win yesterday-loved the epic fail commentary on eurosport!


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Mar 2013)

MickyMickster said:


> So much a waste of space that you had to comment on it Rob........Brilliant !!!


 
That old punchline.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2013)

What is up with his arm,? you tell us as I can see nothing wrong.


----------



## yello (10 Mar 2013)

His girlfriend speaks highly of him.


----------



## redcard (10 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> What is up with his arm,? you tell us as I can see nothing wrong.



Probably that his upper arm is as thick as his wrist.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2013)

Nope. Still do not get it I can see nothing wrong at all.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> What is up with his arm,? you tell us as I can see nothing wrong.


 
His arms are extremely long, from shoulder to elbow.

He looks like Mr Tickle.


----------



## redcard (10 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> Nope. Still do not get it I can see nothing wrong at all.



There's absolutely no shape there at all, it's pretty obvious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2013)

There's very few long, skinny riders who can race up mountains without looking a little ungainly. But he gains in other ways.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2013)

I would say the camera angle and shot has a lot to do with it, anyway he seems to get about slightly quicker than you lot so I would say his body is fit for purpose.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2013)

his spanish is pretty good.


----------



## Noodley (10 Mar 2013)

So in summary, he's a nice guy with kinda freaky arms, is liked by his girlfriend and speaks Spanish? Oh, and rides a bike quickly.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> So in summary, he's a nice guy with kinda freaky arms, is liked by his girlfriend and speaks Spanish? Oh, and rides a bike quickly.


And cant hear his radio very well


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Mar 2013)

I heard one of his nicknames is...The Spider as his arms and legs are all the same width and he looks really gangly.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Mar 2013)

Looks like Rowan Atkinson: couldn't find the legs with RA.


----------



## yello (10 Mar 2013)

Noodley said:


> So in summary, he's a nice guy with kinda freaky arms, is liked by his girlfriend and speaks Spanish? Oh, and rides a bike quickly.


 
Oh, and he's a dork too.


----------



## tigger (10 Mar 2013)

... And he's got something of the night about him


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> I would say the camera angle and shot has a lot to do with it, anyway he seems to get about slightly quicker than you lot so I would say his body is fit for purpose.


 
My, you're a little ray of sunshine aren't you?!


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2013)

Such a typical British trait, knocking those who are successful. I suppose some of you would like to see him built like Arny.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> Such a typical British trait, knocking those who are successful. I suppose some of you would like to see him built like Arny.


 
Ha! I'm not knocking him. I was just passing irreverent comment on his unusually long arms. As do his colleagues, who call him The Spider. My entire household was leaping up and down when he attacked on yesterday's stage.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Ha! I'm not knocking him. I was just passing irreverent comment on his unusually long arms. .


I always think his bikes look to small for him , maybe they don`t make a big enough frame .


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2013)

Dayvo said:


> .


All together:

I'm a little tea pot.
Short and stout,
Here's my handle,
Here's my spout.


----------



## Hont (11 Mar 2013)

Dayvo said:


>


 
Not sure he's got this bike-riding thing quite right. Aren't both wheels supposed to be on the ground?


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2013)

Beebo said:


> All together:
> 
> I'm a little tea pot.
> Short and stout,
> ...


You think they photoshopped the bike in?


----------



## redcard (11 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> Such a typical British trait, knocking those who are successful. I suppose some of you would like to see him built like Arny.



Is playing the erupted fishes arse a British trait as well?


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> Such a typical British trait, knocking those who are successful. I suppose some of you would like to see him built like Arny.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Mar 2013)

Such a typical British trait, cryarsing about some good-natured ribbing of a popular sportsman.


----------



## redcard (11 Mar 2013)

You can love the Froomedog whilst still poking fun at his lanky arms.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> You can love the Froomedog whilst still poking fun at his lanky arms.


 
Anyone who even mentions Bradley Wiggins' sideburns is being disrespectful. Cycling is a serious business.


----------

